# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  50% Off + FREE Shipping Try High Quality Multi-Color PLAs

## TECSONAR

Hey guys,

This’s Julie, we're one of the 3D filament suppliers specializing in producing 3D filaments on Amazon.com (Brand:TECSONAR)
We know, one of the coolest things in 3D printing is that you can print whatever models you like with different filaments. But we're never satisfied with monochromatic filaments, and we keep looking for new colorful filament possibilities for our customers. So today, TECSONAR multicolor PLA is coming!

You can try different color themes now:

Col 1: SilkDarkRed-SilkBlue-SilkGree

Col 2: SilkGold-SilkCopper-SilkBlue

Col 3: SilkGold-SilkCopper-SilkBlack

Col 4: SilkBlue-SilkGreen

Col 5: SilkRed-SilkGold

Col 6: SilkPurpleRed-SilkDarkGreen

Col 7: SilkBlue-SilkRoseRed

Col 8: MatteRed-MatteBlue

Col 9: SilkGreen-SilkPurple-SilkCopper

col 1_.jpg
col 2.jpg
col 3.jpg
col 4.jpg
col 5.jpg


If interested in testing these new design PLAs (50% Off + FREE Shipping, triple color PLA list price $36.99/trial price $18.49, dual color PLA list price $32.99/trial price $16.49), please don't hesitate to contact me at TECSONARUS@GMAIL.COM

----------

